# Off Golfing ....



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

Well, I held out for the Mk3 ever since about 2013 when I first got the 'upgrade' itch but unfortunately Audi have simply not been able to put together a compelling overall package (mostly down to price) for me.

I've just put down a deposit on a Golf R and will be saying goodbye to my 6 year old TT at the end of the year.

I wish I could have stayed TT or Audi generally, but IMO Audi have really messed it up by trying to push the TT too far 'upmarket' whilst not offering enough to justify that price shift. I might have considered an S3 but despite repeatedly telling them I'd like to see a salesperson when arranging my recent service and when I brought the car in, they couldn't be bothered to set it up. A quick visit to the local VW dealer secured an immediate talk with sales, a test drive and after a day of talking via email/phone, a cracking deal.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Yup, my general view is that Audi dealers feel they are doing you a favour by selling you one :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

....but the cracking deal shows that VW are struggling to shift them, what you get on the front end you lose on the backend.
30k for a golf, its still a golf.. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Enjoy..


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

I looked at the S3 last year wasn't very impressed with the driving experience, then looked at the Golf R and placed an order in February (8 month wait quoted).

In the end cancelled and ordered the TTS, several reasons all of the cheap lease deals that were done early on annoyed me (because I didn't know about them  ) then all of the talk about the GTi club sport and R400 and lastly because the mrs didn't like it 

I'm sure you will enjoy it, felt much more like what I'd hoped the S3 would.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Good luck with the R.

Shall miss your level headeness


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> ....but the cracking deal shows that VW are struggling to shift them, what you get on the front end you lose on the backend.
> 30k for a golf, its still a golf.. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Enjoy..


It's built on the same underlying mechanicals as the TT with the 300BHP engine of the TTS and the same all wheel drive as Quattro. Essentially it's nearly a TTS at lower prices than a 2.0 Sport FWD.

IMO the only area it really falls short of the TT is in the cabin, which is decent but nothing like as smart as a TT. I didn't bother to spec the leather which would have brought it up a bit but is extortionately priced - just a pity there isn't a leather/Alcantara option. The wheel is extremely TT-like and a bit better than the MFSW on my mk2. The exterior looks are subjective - on the whole I prefer a sharp looking but otherwise 'ordinary' car (even though the coupe looks of the TT are great) and it's certainly miles more practical as a daily drive.

It's loaded with stuff as standard that are expensive extras or are just plain unavailable on the TT. Case in point, the adaptive cruise/emergency braking system. Options are cheaper too, the 6.5" Nav option is only £750 (kind of tempted bby the 8" option) and it is Android Auto/Apple Carplay compatible which is something that I really wanted. Kind of ludicrous that the TT is already behind on tech when Audi make such a big deal of the VC. Privacy glass is a bargain-tastic £90, cheaper than getting a decent tint job done.

Probably will be next January before it's ready though which is a downer but of course I have my TT until then. That'll give me time to sell it privately as the trade-in offer wasn't great, though I can choose to trade in if I want to just drive in/drive out of the dealership on the day so it's an option.

[Edit: The discount by the way was about 10%, in the same order as what you can get on a TTS but the Golf is priced lower to start with and comes with a much longer list of included options]


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

TortToise said:


> Well, I held out for the Mk3 ever since about 2013 when I first got the 'upgrade' itch but unfortunately Audi have simply not been able to put together a compelling overall package (mostly down to price) for me.
> 
> I've just put down a deposit on a Golf R and will be saying goodbye to my 6 year old TT at the end of the year.
> 
> I wish I could have stayed TT or Audi generally, but IMO Audi have really messed it up by trying to push the TT too far 'upmarket' whilst not offering enough to justify that price shift. I might have considered an S3 but despite repeatedly telling them I'd like to see a salesperson when arranging my recent service and when I brought the car in, they couldn't be bothered to set it up. A quick visit to the local VW dealer secured an immediate talk with sales, a test drive and after a day of talking via email/phone, a cracking deal.


Which Audi dealership have you been dealing with for such bad customer service. I'm an Audi Senior Audi Specialist at WLA. Really want to know which dealership has been this bad! its shocking!


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

stumardy said:


> TortToise said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I held out for the Mk3 ever since about 2013 when I first got the 'upgrade' itch but unfortunately Audi have simply not been able to put together a compelling overall package (mostly down to price) for me.
> ...


It was Belfast .. think that there must have been a breakdown in communication between their service team and their sales. I've only ever dealt with their service team, who have been otherwise excellent. Maybe something got 'lost in translation' when I spoke to the various people pre service.

I actually bought my TT at a dealership over in GB as I had heard lots of negative comments about the buying experience locally (basically, they won't do deals on list price and are pretty arrogant, not the case with their service side who have gone out of their way to do right by me) so I wasn't really looking forward to dealing with them - if I had somehow decided on a Mk3 or S3 I'd probably just have gone to Carwow and got it from GB anyway.

And to be honest, I was already about 65% decided on a Golf R, the S3 would have had to be really special and by all accounts that I've read, it doesn't really beat the Golf despite costing quite a bit more.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

stumardy said:


> Which Audi dealership have you been dealing with for such bad customer service. I'm an Audi Senior Audi Specialist at WLA. Really want to know which dealership has been this bad! its shocking![/quote:15q6suj8 said:
> 
> 
> > You genuinly seem surprised Stumardy
> ...


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Stumardy, I was surprised with your post as well & thought you must be a new member with very little posts. :? so was even more surprised you had been on the TTF for 6 years. 
Hoggy.


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

stumardy said:


> Which Audi dealership have you been dealing with for such bad customer service. I'm an Audi Senior Audi Specialist at WLA. Really want to know which dealership has been this bad! its shocking!


I can't believe this is a serious post??!

If you want awful customer service, just visit Leeds Audi, Newcastle Audi, Tyneside Audi or Wakefield Audi. They all treat customers like they're an inconvenience and their technical knowhow is truly comical.


----------

